# What would you consider an "old" bow



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm looking at buying 2004 model BowTech, guy says it's been in climate controlled storage but being that it's almost 10 years old shÃ´uld I be woried that the components are getting a little old and possibly fragile? I really don't want for the thing to disassemble on me when I go to pull it back. Newbie question


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't claim to answer your question, but I used to work with a man who owned a climate controlled storage with units for rent. He indicated to me that it is more humidity control than temperature. Humidity might very well be harder on stored items than normal temperatures in weather.

It might be worthwhile to contact BowTech with your question. Ask BowTech what you asked us.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

It should be ok, being of modern materials. I hunt with two mid 70's wooden limb Bear compounds and both have been in heat, cold, rain etc. while hunting. The string is probably the biggest concern. Needs to be kept waxed, even in storage. Meet the owner at a bow shop like Santa Fe archery, get their professional opinion, shoot it and deal from there. Then, practice, practice, practice!!

It's almost 10 y/o, but how long was it in storage? No way to really prove the climate controlled part. Have a pro check it out. I've seen a string come apart on a 90#'er and it ain't pretty, even at 65# it's a nasty slap.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

With the materials they make bows I bet would be fine. If it has not been dry fired or abused in some way. My guess. 

I consider a Fred Bear recurve from the 50s an old bow. But I would still hunt with one.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i change bows every year so last years bow is old.

That said I think with some visual inspection and particular attention to servings on string, string and limbs you'll be fine.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Any bow shop would be glad to check it out for you.


----------

